# Newb to SMF



## drsnook (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello all, new here though not to smoking. First rounds on me. Found this site on a link from another and hoping to find some mods on my Sams Club stainless propane smoker. Have had it a few years and it puts out a great product though the drawers for the wood are not large enough to hold anything but chips. I was hoping to find further info here at SMF. So feel free to chime in and/or point me in the right direction. Thanks to all.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! I'm sure someone here may be familiar with your unit will be along to help.


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 28, 2007)

Good morning, Doc. Glad you found us. welcome to SMF. Hope to here of your escapades often.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## ozark rt (Dec 28, 2007)

Dang glued I think I would've found a better way to phrase that.

Welcome Snook


----------



## mossymo (Dec 28, 2007)

DrSnook
Welcome to SMF !!!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome!  I am not familiar with your smoker.  Can you post a pic?


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 28, 2007)

Doc welcome and I look forward to your q-view. Someone will be along to help with mods i'm sure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! We're glad you're here! Is there a brand name on your smoker? The folks here will be able to tell you more if they have more specific info.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Lots of friendly folks here who are always ready to share. I am not familiar with that smoker either. Sorry.


----------



## flash (Dec 28, 2007)

Always good to have another Floridian on board. I'll take a B & B. I see you are kinda close to Orlando.....my condolences


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 28, 2007)

welcome to SMF ... i think this is his smoker because it is the only one with drawers for wood chips


----------



## drsnook (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone, and Glued I'll check my unit(lol) when I get home from work. And Flash is the one I got the link from. He answered some ?'s for me re:T-Day turkey and it came out great. Oh, and I do have pics but still haven't figured how to get them from the camera to the internets(haha). I'll try to pin my 10y/o son down this weekend for the help. Isn't that funny. Me a grown man with more schooling than I can remember needs help from a ten y/o. Thanks all and have a GREAT weekend!


----------



## drsnook (Dec 28, 2007)

Teacup, thats the one(unit, lol). I don't know why but after Glued replied, I can't stop laughing when I say or type "unit"


----------



## drsnook (Dec 28, 2007)

This forum posts backwards?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Or is it just me?lol


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum DrSnook!


----------



## drsnook (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks again all for the welcome. I figured out the backwards(me) posts in my profile. lol


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Snook and goodluck with the mods.


----------



## kookie (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Lots of useful info. here.

Kookie


----------



## flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmm, brought you over from Florida Sportsman i guess ?? Now I gotta get you trained properly.


----------



## drsnook (Dec 29, 2007)

You got it Flash, thanks again for the help on the turkey's.  They were gooood!!!


----------



## cman95 (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Dr. This is THE place to be.


----------



## drsnook (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks cman and everyone else. I think I'll hang around.


----------



## meowey (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

